# Blazer & DC XL 15 spl setup help



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

OK I am reconing my FREE Dc XL 15" this is my first REAL sub and im steppin it up to the best of the best so I can compete with the big boys. 

I got a 97 blazer, I will be starting with a 2k watt amp until I build up my electrical I talked to RUSTY and that guy said 3.5 cubes SON do it up! So I will be taking his advice, Now my box will be an adjustable slot port box. My question is how should I Position the sub/port? I Know for SPL sub up port to the drivers side. But should I put the port across the bottom or up and down on the back of the box which would be by far the easiest. And I hear that the loudest on the mic wont be the loudest to the ear. So ne1 familiar with SUV's know whats loudest ot the ear I read it before but cant find the threead anywhere and it was from a reputable source. So I was thinking maybe sub up port back or sub back port back and if the first I can just rotate the box. Also once I get my tuning and port area all figured out will probly rebuild with an aero. Thanks guys help me out I need suggestions this is my first big system and want a loud ass daily and comp system what should I use for port area for daily and comp? THnaks


----------



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

tttb's


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

sub up, port back is usually the best in an SUV. the port going across the bottom seems to work well for a lot of people but depending on your car, that might be hard to change out ports. look at aero ports too.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive got an suv too and I have mine with the usual sub up port back. I have tried sub and port to the side and that sounded really good but at the time I wasnt after any spl.


----------



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

I dont mind doing testing, i actually think it's fun, but I do not have access to any tools regularly, I will be buying a circular saw and drill soon, but having access to tablesaws, drems, nice routers with circle jigs and 100's and 100's of clamps is awesome even if its only for a day... this girl I know pretty well her dad has all the tools anyone could need but shes usually on the run or in jail so its hard to get over there... lol


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

dj00140 said:


> I dont mind doing testing, i actually think it's fun, but I do not have access to any tools regularly, I will be buying a circular saw and drill soon, but having access to tablesaws, drems, nice routers with circle jigs and 100's and 100's of clamps is awesome even if its only for a day... this girl I know pretty well her dad has all the tools anyone could need but shes usually on the run or in jail so its hard to get over there... lol


A jig saw, drill, circular saw and maybe a sander is all you need if you take your time and keep a steady hand.


----------

